# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Feuille maîtresse

## cyberdico

BOnjour à*tous,

J'essaie de présentement de créer un fichier-maître dans lequel il y aura plusieurs onglets. Sur la première qui inclura un sommaire de tout les autres onglets, il y aura une section divers dans laquelle les éléments seront différents pour chaque onglet. Existe-t-il une formule ou une macro qui me permettrait de mettre à jour la feuille maîtresse pour insérer les lignes qui auront été ajouté sur les onglets?

Merci de votre collaboration

Je vous joins un fichier excel pour mieux expliquer mon exemple.

----------


## arthurbr

Bonjour,
votre sommaire doit-il résumer le contenu des autres ou recopier simplement les données ?

----------


## cyberdico

Bonjour Arthur,

En fait la première section sera standard pour tous les onglets. Par contre la deuxième section sera différente pour chaque onglet. C'est cette section que j'aimerais faire en sorte que s'y j'ajoute un item et un montant et la feuille sommaire s'actualise.

Merci de ton aide.

----------


## arthurbr

Je ne vois pas très bein ce que tu veux faire.
S'agirait-il de créer un tableau croisé dynamique p ex?

Je joins en annexe un exemple

----------


## cyberdico

Rebonjour Arthur,

En fait, ce que je veux faire exactement. Je te joins mon fichier test avec une meilleur explication car c'est clair dans ma tête mais je n'Arrive à expliquer ce que je veux dire, en passant je te remercie de ta patience. 

Donc, dans mon fichier, il y l'onget Master, annexe1 et annexe 2. Dans la section projet spéciaux, j'ai le projet 1 et le projet 2 qui viennent de l'annexe 1 et j'ai le projet 3 et 4 qui viennent de l'annexe. 

Ce que je voudrais faire et que je suis pas sur que cela puisse se faire d'où mon questionnement. C'est si par exemple, j'ajoute un projet 2.1 dans l'annexe 1. Existe-t-il une formule d'actualisation ou une macro qui me permettrait d'ajouter ce projet dans l'onglet Master de façon automatique en l'insérant sous projet 2? 

Merci beaucoup de ta collaboration

----------


## arthurbr

Mmmmh
je me demande si à la base, il ne serait pas plus simple d'établir une seule liste avec des colonnes style : Projet .. Date ... etc
Es-tu tenu à ta présentation de départ avec plusieurs onglets ?

----------


## cyberdico

Bonjour Arthur,

Oui malheureusement, je suis tenu à avoir plusieurs onglets. Car chaque onglet représente une entité distincte et je reçois les informations de chacune de ces unités.

C'est pour cette que la section du haut est standard pour toutes les unités mais par contre la section projet va varier d'une unité à une autre...

Merci

----------

